# Need to borrow photos of peoples work asap!



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I've got a presentation to do tomorrow and don't have enough photos!

Would anyone mind if I used photos of theirs?
Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike holmes has his own web site with lots of photos.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you need us to upload or do you want to lift them from dwt?What type of stuff do you need?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You can use anyone of mine I posted if you want:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

No joke... help your self..drywall slave [email protected]...


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Go for it ! :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> No joke... help your self..drywall slave [email protected]...


You have been holding out on us Moore, that looks like some of your best work:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> You have been holding out on us Moore, that looks like some of your best work:thumbsup:



I really hope that's the "before" pic !


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Just post up your prize photos of your work and I'll snatch them up. 
Thank you thank you!


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

any picture explaines. you are the one to make the point. just do it and quit messing about. 97 days without a day off, tell em and do it. simple for the understanding. hard for the application. dont act impoverished or weak. just say when- dont act to hungry. when thay say something, if you can cover - just say yes


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

tear it up:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> any picture explaines. you are the one to make the point. just do it and quit messing about. 97 days without a day off, tell em and do it. simple for the understanding. hard for the application. dont act impoverished or weak. just say when- dont act to hungry. when thay say something, if you can cover - just say yes


 After the third read I got It! :thumbsup: your right..


----------

